# I was just lurking...



## Placebo (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been peeking in on the forum for a little while now but never took the opportunity to say "hello". I figure today is as good a day as any other...

I've been haunting since some time back in the mid 90's. I still primarily do home haunting, but last year I took on my first large scale haunted house. I am really into pneumatics and automation since most of the time I am running the haunt solo or with just a half dozen family and friends.

This year I have been offered a decent sum of money to fly back to Minnesota and help run the farm haunt again this year, but I am thinking about starting a haunted house here in Oregon... I'm running out of time to make a decision and spending time on the forums to wet my appetite for this years projects.

Hopefully I can share some of my experiences here and help others take haunting to the next level.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Placebo !!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great to have you here. We can use any info you may have for us who are trying to get into the more advanced stuff.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Placebo...
nice to have ya here..
I like your avatar did you make that guy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, there are a lot of great ideas here. I love your website.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome! Are you the real placebo or the placebo placebo?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Placebo.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome lurker. Glad you decided to join in.


----------

